# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Xbox 360 white 60gb forbsale no PSU

## t

Xbox 360 white 60gb console no PSU

Working perfectly

£30 no offers or £50 with PSU (I will order one up from ebay for £6)

----------


## broch

is this still for sale?

----------

